# skinnies video



## 99prairie4x4 (Jun 19, 2009)

does anyone have a video of their or another persons bike running all skinnies on any type of tire?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't expect your prarie to run like that just cuz you put skinnies on. LOL Just kidden.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats a kick *** vid P425


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know, I need to buy the DVD but I just dont ever think about it when I have the $$ it's from M&M4 

http://www.tahoefilms.com/item_detail.php?item_key=92


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

4 words

That is bad azz!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well when you get evrything for free you can ride'em like yea stole em...... but he can ride for sure


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

crazy how much those tires fold when he's sliding!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> well when you get evrything for free you can ride'em like yea stole em...... but he can ride for sure


yeah. must be nice to have parents like that huh.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

right.


----------

